# Tex/Mex



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I love some Tex/Mex food. Here is one my Daughter whipped up recently. Salsa was home made from tomatoes and peppers outta my garden.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Did Chili Rellenos last summer. Pablanos were from my garden.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Pablanos are probably my favorite pepper.. I substitute them for green bell's all the time. So much more flavor.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Both those look good and knowing u grew part of it just makes it so much better


----------

